# Programming package comparisons



## valvestud (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi All,

Is there a place I can get a good side-by-side comparison of Dish packages? Specifically I want to compare the 250 to the Turbo Gold. The Dish site is difficult to use for this purpose.

Thanks!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In order to deal with this, I created by own list *here* from the TurboHD channel lists and the Classic channel lists on the Dish website as well as cross-checking with the EKB site.


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

The chart is nice. Of course, things change...

Cartoon East and West at 176 and 177.
ION East and West at 216 AND 217.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> In order to deal with this, I created by own list *here* from the TurboHD channel lists and the Classic channel lists on the Dish website as well as cross-checking with the EKB site.


You show ESPN Classic (ch 143) as available in HD, I don't think that's right. It would be kind of pointless unless they meant the last few years as "Classic"


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yep. The chart needs a few updates and corrections. I'll try to fix it tomorrow. I created it to make it easier for me to compare the differences between Classic with HD and TurboHD and between the "metals" within each group. I think it is sufficiently valid for that purpose.


----------



## valvestud (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks very much! I'll take a look.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Yep. The chart needs a few updates and corrections. I'll try to fix it tomorrow. I created it to make it easier for me to compare the differences between Classic with HD and TurboHD and between the "metals" within each group. I think it is sufficiently valid for that purpose.


Yep it was easier to read than most of the other information I've seen out there.


----------



## RTCDude (Feb 3, 2005)

phrelin said:


> In order to deal with this, I created by own list *here* from the TurboHD channel lists and the Classic channel lists on the Dish website as well as cross-checking with the EKB site.


As I read Dish's package listings, when you add HD to a Gold Classic or AEP package, isn't the HD you get different? For example, when you add HD to AEP you SciFi-HD, TLC-HD, and NatGeo-HD. With Gold Classic you don't. Correct?


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

When you get TurboHD, do you get any SD channels at all? If so, which SD channels do you get? I would think you would at least get the PI & shopping channels.


----------



## satjay (Nov 20, 2006)

jsk said:


> When you get TurboHD, do you get any SD channels at all? If so, which SD channels do you get? I would think you would at least get the PI & shopping channels.


I think you only get the SD channels that is in your TurboHD package


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

You get the SD channels Dish is required to give you which includes some public broadcasting channels, shopping channels, etc. As far as regular channels like Nickelodeon, FX, USA, TNT, etc it is random draw of the luck. You do not "get" any of them but usually some come through. I have had a Turbo package twice and each time the SD channels were different and about half of the HD channels in the package.


----------



## looney2ns (Sep 20, 2007)

Required to give you "shopping channels". Huh?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Shopping channels pay dish to put their programming in ALL packages, so they actually help keep rates down (a little).


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> In order to deal with this, I created by own list *here* from the TurboHD channel lists and the Classic channel lists on the Dish website as well as cross-checking with the EKB site.


Your chart is much better than Dishes!


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking at your chart I see Nick, MTV and VH1 in the Bronze Classic package, I believe they are now HD but not listed in any Turbo package... (and no where to be found on the Dish site). So what plan gets them in HD? Just curious, since I am a DA customer and "might" upgrade someday once they add a few more HD that I don't get. They should update their site BEFORE making changes!


----------



## valvestud (Feb 19, 2006)

They are in HD, but not part of the HD only packages. These and the loss of BBC (SD right now) and FoxNews HD, is what keeps me from dumping my classic 250 and going with Turbo Gold.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supposedly the folks at Dish Network's Team Summit have "learned" that FX, SPEED, and a couple of other channels will go HD this week. I'll update my chart if that happens, but I always consider these things as a Dish Network "soon".


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

That seems odd. They are not part of GoldHD, but if you add GoldHD to Classic Gold 250, they are included. How can 3 "HD" channels not be part of any HD only package? Dish needs to get organized! Be interesting to see where FXHD and Speed HD land...probably some new Titanium package :lol:



valvestud said:


> They are in HD, but not part of the HD only packages. These and the loss of BBC (SD right now) and FoxNews HD, is what keeps me from dumping my classic 250 and going with Turbo Gold.


----------



## valvestud (Feb 19, 2006)

It's been answered but not be me and I don't think I really understood it. Hopefully soemone will chime in with a clear explanation. If all the HD channels were offered in an HD only package, I would switch.


----------

